# So I decided...and Im going gas.



## LarryWolfe

QnBrew said:
			
		

> TexLaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will also find that eating food cooked on a gas grill is something like eating food cooked over charcoal or wood, but with a rubber on your tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  =D>  =D>
Click to expand...

 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Bruce B

I have a neighbor down the street who bought a behemoth stainless steel gasser last year. I asked him why he needed one as big as he got  and he just stated that he loved the look of the stainless steel.

In his case, it's a matter of trying to impress people who come over his house and see it and hoping they'll think he knows how to cook. In some cases it's just to show that you've "arrived", nice home in the burbs, nice patio, SUV & Mini-Van, big stainless steel grill.

I'll take a Weber kettle and my WSM any day. I guess it's just a matter of personal preference. Good luck with your grill.


----------



## Finney

I'm not sure TexLaw....
 Are you saying he should have gone with charcoal?


----------



## LarryWolfe

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Boo's Que said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texlaw, thats the funniest thing i have heard in a long time. =D>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it's funny, it's only because it's true.
> 
> It burns me up to see someone spend that kind of money in the name of "convenience," where that "convenience" is on the order of saving about 10 minutes (if that) that they could just as easily save from managing their time and learning a few simple things.  What are you going to do with that 10 minutes, anyhow?  Hit the snooze button in the morning?
> 
> Then, they get inferior food and come back with "How I can I make my food taste like it was cooked over charcoal? How can I add that authentic smoke flavor to what I cook on my gas grill?"  Well, folks, you can't.  Convenience and sleek don't add flavor to food.  Sometimes, you have to go a little bit (and I mean just a little bit) out of your way to get the best result.  Sometimes, it even costs less to do it.
> 
> If you want a close shave, use a blade.  If you want your grilled food to taste like it was grilled, use charcoal and wood. TL
Click to expand...


Well after that post, I'm ashamed to even admit I have a gas grill.


----------



## Greg Rempe

I think you made a good decison...wether it be gas or charcoal...you can screw it up either way and then it still tastes like crap! :-( 

A lot of this stuff is personal preference.  I doubt if anyone I know would be able to tell the difference between steaks on the Silver B or done on a kettle...this might vary from group to group.  If it tastes good and you think you did the right thing then that is the right thing to do!

Don't forget Tex...you still ain't making real BBQ on that stick burner, right??!!! =D>  =D>  #-o  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Taurus,

Congratulations on the new pit.  I'm sure you'll get much enjoyment out of it but also believe that the more you get into it the more you'll gravitate to charcoal.  Personally, I find a tremendous difference in flavor between gas and charcoal plus the added thrill that cooking over a real wood fire gives you.  I look forward to those flare ups.

I agree with you that gas is more convenient than charcoal but the difference in effort is marginal and the additional floavor is exceptional, in my opinion.  I own both gas and wood/charcoal pits & grills.  Gas allows me to cook more easily in the winter.  Charcoal is a little more challenging but I've done it in over 10 inches of snow.

Make sure you get the rotisserie attachment for your Weber. You'll love it.
Keep us posted on your cooks.  Good luck!

Kloset


----------



## Captain Morgan

Taurus, congrats.....when you ask a question here, you get honest answers, and that's important.  

 I will only add that you don't need to spend that much money on a gasser, but if you're cool with that, go ahead.

I'd get a Weber in the 500/600 range, then buy a Weber Kettle charcoal grill to go with it.  Nothing is more impressive than seeing 2 grills on a patio, except when you have 3!  I must admit, since I got my kettle, I haven't turned on my gasser, and the food tastes better.  Finally, the Kettle model with ash collecter makes it very easy to maintain!


----------



## jminion1

I get asked all the time what I think someone should buy for their backyard to grill on. I will give my opinion and my wife is always on my ass cause I give them what I know works. I have started asking people if they want stainless because if that is the case I tell them if your considering spending about $3000 to $5000 you can get something that will work well. Under that price range in general you can get buy but what most the money is going to is the cost of the stainless not what makes a grill an outstanding cooker. 
For the price range your in I would consider ceramic cookers.
Jim


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Taurus, You won't regret your purchase.  I bought the same style Weber grill 15 years ago and it's still going strong! I still have the original burners. Only replaced the flavorizer bars once (last year) and the grate twice. My grill sits out on my deck year round, uncovered and is used 3 - 4 times per week. I just recently purchased my first charcol grill and use that quite often now also. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Glenn pretty much nailed it....you're gonna love that grill.  Next hundred bucks you get to blow, go ahead and buy a kettle...you'll love that too.


----------



## LarryWolfe

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only replaced the flavorizer bars once (last year) and the grate twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world is a flavorizer bar?  Do I really want to know?  TL
Click to expand...


A piece of metal that the meat juices drip onto to prevent flare ups and produces better flavor.


----------



## Guest

taurus252 said:
			
		

> ...There were many good points from all, but first of all your comments were uncalled for TEXLAW...hee hee Im just kidding hey I respect a man who respects his food- thats all Im trying to be.


    I wouldn't have let him off the hook so easily... #-o


----------



## Griff

So Tex where are you on this whole gasser/charcoal thing?

Like the Cap'n says three grills on the deck is a cool thing. I got a kettle I've used since '85 (it's got a "G" stamped on the vent), a 6 year old Weber gasser, and a one year old WSM. I love em all but if I had to go with just one it would be the kettle. But I sure would miss the buckboard bacon and the ribs off the WSM. I use the gasser the least although I still use it regularly. I figure it takes the gasser 10 minutes to get hot and the kettle takes 30 minutes. Some times that is the deciding factor. 

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe

Griff...it takes my Silver B at least 20 minuets to get to 600*...what do you pre-heat to?


----------



## Griff

Greg 

I pre heat to 500*. I wish I could remember what model the gasser is but can't. It is a three burner model and about six years old.

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe

Sounds like a Silver B...if it's a Weber


----------



## Griff

Yep, it's a Weber. I'll try to remember to get a pic later today. I'd like to know the model as people on the boards like to know. I'm still on coffee mode as it not even 9 am here right now.

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe

Weber + 3 burners = Silver B (if black dome)  Gold w/ SS lid.

Do you have PCI grates (porcelin coated Cast Iron)


----------



## Captain Morgan

Yeah I'd definately skip the propane ignitor.  Instead of a chimney, I use a weed burner, which you can get for 30 bucks or so.  VERY HANDY tool.  Great for cleaning grates, lighting charcoal, and I've even been know to cook a few steaks with it!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Bob, should be easy to find in PA.  I couldn't find any stocked down here because they used alot up north to melt ice!

I ordered mine and have been very happy with it.


----------



## Uncle Al

Hi,

I thought I'd add my two cents.( better late than never)

The major difference between cooking on gas, wood (down to embers) or charcoal is the temp achieved and the method of heat transfer. 

Gas does it by convection, flame heats air, air heats meat.  Wood and charcoal do it by radiation. It's the higher temps in conjuction with the direct heat tranfer that creates the carbonization  (char) of the natural sugars in the meat. That's what gives the "true grilled flavor". Having PCI grates on a gasser does add a little char flavor. 

But you all know all that I'm sure. I just had the urge to type !! 

Anyway there is an alternative, albeit expensive, and thats an infrared grill. It has the convenience of gas and cooks by radiation. Those suckers can get wicked hot like 1200°. Great for steaks.

Al


----------



## Greg Rempe

I wrote a piece on a TEC grill once.  They are very expensive but do get the higest temp at meat level.  I priced one out and it was the "Patio II" model...it was selling for $1300 or so and no bigger in size than my Silver B...that was delivered and set-up from the store!  

It did have some nice features but was still a lot of $$...if I lived in Florida I probably would have bought one due to the better weather on a more regular basis.

Cleveland today, cold (low 40's) and raining hard!! :-(


----------



## Uncle Al

Greg,

I thought they were expensive, for sure, until I spyed this little gem.  :ack: 
This must be what you use to cook the expensive as hell ribs !!!!!

http://www.frontgate.com/fg/pdp.jsp?pro ... 1&cursor=3

Al


----------



## Bruce B

That would be a full time job just shining up all that stainless steel.

Somebody somewhere has one of those  , I'll still put my WSM and kettle up against him any day.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Greg,
> 
> I thought they were expensive, for sure, until I spyed this little gem.  :ack:
> This must be what you use to cook the expensive as hell ribs !!!!!
> 
> http://www.frontgate.com/fg/pdp.jsp?pro ... 1&cursor=3
> 
> Al



Little is an understatement...I think if I had something like that I would have to put it under a linai or hard cover...I have a hard enought time letting my Silver B and WSM get rained on...I would probably die if I had something like this! #-o 

And there is _no way _I could put that thing in my attic during the winter!! :!:  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

It would be best to build a house around that animal!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

I think I some what have to agree with Burnt. Justthe opposite though, I have always cooked on gas and just recently purchased a kettle. It's a whole different animal! I'm getting there though and having a blast along the way!   :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Burnt Dude, I pretty much agree with what you say, but I want to expand on it.  I encourage challenging yourself when it comes to cooking.  Whether we're talking about methods, styles, or ingredients, I encourage the challenge.  About the only exception there is when cost or safety concerns prohibit it.  I don't like ruts, and I don't like to see people in a rut.  From the sound of it, you like the challenge, too, so you know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Just like a handgun, you cannot know what's most comfortable until you get your hands on it.
> 
> 
> TL



I pretty much enjoy the challenge of an electric George Foreman Grill!  (Larrys ducking for cover)


----------



## Finney

It's actually a pretty good book too.  All recipes tell you how to do them on different types of indoor grills.  My wife got a VillaWare panini grill for Christmas and I bought her (me) the indoor grilling cook book.  I've made several good things out of it on her little grill and on the grill built into our range (that's the only gas grill I own).

If you want a Contact Grill (George Forman type) buy the VillaWare.  It's the one Steven R. recommends.


----------



## LarryWolfe

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Aw, hell, Larry.  We all know you're the master of the microwave.  If it weren't for you and your trailblazing into radioactive cuisine, I'd still be cooking with fire. TL



I forgot about the microwave post, that does kinda go hand and hand with the GF Grill.


----------



## Finney

Damn good sandwiches TexLaw.


----------



## LarryWolfe

If you want marks on your food, use a waffle iron!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

TexLaw said:
			
		

> LOL, Larry!  Why not just stick with a plain ol' clothes iron?
> 
> I have been eyeing those sandwich presses, Finney.  Which one do you have?
> 
> 
> TL



Hey Tex, when you use an iron, It leaves really neat circle marks in the sandwich! If its drying out, just give it a quick shot of steam and its as good as new!


----------



## Finney

Tex, 
I've got a VillaWare Uno Panini Grill.  It costs around $79 at Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... n&n=507846


----------



## Woodman1

I can't believe I missed this thread! GAS SUCKS! I personally, will NEVER buy another gas grill! Gas pit maybe. I think that the only flavor that gas imparts, is the flavor of the old crud that sticks all over everything inside, then heats up, catches on fire and burns, adding lots of nice carcinogens. Want to clean out your charcoal grill? Turn it over, wipe it out! Frankly, if you want _really_ good steaks, you must cook them over hardwood coals that you burnt down from logs yourself!


----------



## Finney

I was thinking about a gasser resently.  I finally came to my senses.  Well partially, anyway. 8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan

Woodman said:
			
		

> Frankly, if you want _really_ good steaks, you must cook them over hardwood coals that you burnt down from logs yourself!



   I also leave the cow's head attached to the steaks...that's the only REAL steak.


----------



## Finney

I don't think you'd be sorry.  Steven R. says it's good.  Had prosciutto and fontina panini for supper last night.


----------

